

Idea: A Protocol to Open Files Using Web Applications - cduser
http://codingtales.com/2012/07/03/protocol-to-open-files-using-web-applications

======
minhajuddin
Google Drive already allows you to open different types of files with
different 'chrome plugins'. It's all done. All you have to do now, is create
plugins/apps which handle file types of your interest. Checkout this
screenshot where 'AutoCAD WS' has been registered to open autocad drawings:
<http://i.imgur.com/Ddc6w.jpg> .

